# Coffee pods



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Dont like pods but Hopefully the end of George Clooney adverts

http://www.bellabarista.co.uk:8080/newsletter/2013/september/


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

glevum said:


> Dont like pods but Hopefully the end of George Clooney adverts
> 
> http://www.bellabarista.co.uk:8080/newsletter/2013/september/


Don't speak to soon - hear Claudette is already in talks with George re promoting BB's pod offerings!


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Don't speak to soon - hear Claudette is already in talks with George re promoting BB's pod offerings!


Nah! probably just get her Dad Rodney to do it!


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Cant believe Nespresso pods worked out at £60 for a kilo @ 5g each


----------



## bignorry (Mar 19, 2013)

why spend money on new equipment, when I dont suppose it would be any better than ESE, and those baskets are inexpensive.


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

so are these capsules compatible with nespresso machines?


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

rmcgandara said:


> so are these capsules compatible with nespresso machines?


Nope, E61 with a special basket.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

What exactly is the target market?

Who buys a machine with an E61 group to put pods in it 0_0


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

D_Evans said:


> What exactly is the target market?
> 
> Who buys a machine with an E61 group to put pods in it 0_0


Maybe Peter andre?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

These look like they could be an interesting option for my wife (she only drinks decaf and doesn't like the "faff of all that grinding and weighing stuff" - her words not mine).

I'll think I'll wait to see if someone else tries them for a review.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Daren said:


> These look like they could be an interesting option for my wife (she only drinks decaf and doesn't like the "faff of all that grinding and weighing stuff" - her words not mine).
> 
> I'll think I'll wait to see if someone else tries them for a review.


That what i was thinking. Mrs would like to use the machine without grinding beans when im not home. Im sure she could manage a pod.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

At 23 pence each they aren't bad value... Could be tempted....


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

As they are pods, wonder if you have to ramp up machine to 15bar? does not mention on their website.

Like most pods, cant see these as tasty.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

I have a bunch that I picked up for my Mrs with my new machine and since I sold my old Rocky today I'm without a grinder until the meet the members day in a few weeks. I feel a bit wrong doing it but I'll be running some of these through my machine in the next few days. I did taste one during my visit to BB last week but I'd had a serious amount of 'real' coffee before hand. From memory it tasted ok but it wasn't as good as the espresso that preceded it. I'll have a play and let you guys know.

Spence


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

glevum said:


> As they are pods, wonder if you have to ramp up machine to 15bar? does not mention on their website.
> 
> Like most pods, cant see these as tasty.


The one that I tried was made by Claudette on an E61 at around 8 bar. It had a decent crema from memory.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I'll look forward to your findings Xpenno..... Keep us posted

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

A lot f people have a credit card and a need for a shiney machine but have no desire to learn the art! I have tried the pods an they area for what they are. The dose is 7 gms as well.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

That's nearly 50p for a double or 75 for the 21 grams that quite a few on here dose at!!!!! not partcularly cheap when beans would be IRO 20p for the same dose or 30 if you have more expensive tastes.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> A lot f people have a credit card and a need for a shiney machine but have no desire to learn the art! I have tried the pods an they area for what they are. The dose is 7 gms as well.


I agree, I just tried a single from the pods, while it's ok coffee I don't think that it compares to a well pulled 'real' shot from a good grinder. The decaf option might come in very handy on occasion and maybe if the other half can't be bothered to go get all of the kit ready when I'm not around to make her a brew.

Spence


----------



## Anthorn (Sep 14, 2013)

There are pods and then there are pods: Some of my relatives and friends have gone the way of the pods and I have the benefit of tasting coffee from three different machines. Personally I'd throw two out the window and stick with the AEG Favola which takes Lavazza a modo mio capsules. But I'd pay 30 quid extra for the plus model because the dosage can be reprogrammed. Allowing for post free on 12 boxes from the a modo mio site it works out at around 23p per cup. 15 bars of pressure is pretty good too.

I suppose the major consideration with pods is that the coffee is equivalent to your everyday pre-ground supermarket coffee. That's probably the one and only reason why I haven't gone the way of the pods - I like freshly ground!


----------



## mcgregor_dave (Nov 25, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> A lot f people have a credit card and a need for a shiney machine but have no desire to learn the art! I have tried the pods an they area for what they are. The dose is 7 gms as well.


This is exactly what Nespresso's target market is after all: affluent people with big wallets and little time. The coffee is actually pretty decent, I agree it cannot compare with the coffee from a good grinder, but it is all about opportunity cost.

Dave


----------

